# Cpl. Christian Bobbitt and Sapper Matthieu Allard Killed By IED -Aug 1/2009



## HollywoodHitman (2 Aug 2009)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090802/afghanistan_soldiers_090802/20090802?hub=TopStories

Two Canadian soldiers killed by roadside bomb
Updated Sun. Aug. 2 2009 12:08 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Two Canadian soldiers have been killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan. 

One of the soldiers has been identified as Cpl. Christian Bobbitt, 23. The second soldier's name has not been released. 

Both were based in Valcartier, Que. 

A third soldier was seriously injured and taken to hospital, where he is in stable condition.

Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance said the soldiers were killed Saturday by an improvised explosive device in the Zhari district, west of Kandahar City. 

They had left their vehicle to secure the area after an initial explosion, when a second IED exploded. 

The bodies of the two soldiers are already on their way home after a ramp ceremony at the NATO base in Kandahar. 

The total number of soldiers killed during the Afghan mission is now at 127. 

Developing...

RIP - Condolences to alcon.


----------



## gaspasser (2 Aug 2009)

Dirty Bastards are learning how to get more of us by using a secondary!

 :crybaby:
RIP, Fellows, you've done your duty.
 :yellow:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Aug 2009)

2 Canadian soldiers killed in roadside bomb blast
Last Updated: Sunday, August 2, 2009 | 12:19 PM ET 
CBC News  

Two Canadian soldiers have been killed in a roadside bomb explosion in southern Afghanistan's Zhari district, the military said Sunday.

Cpl. Christian Bobbitt, 23, and another unidentified soldier, both based in Valcartier, Que., were killed Saturday.

They had dismounted from their vehicle to secure an area west of Kandahar after an earlier blast when another improvised explosive device detonated, Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance said.

Another soldier was seriously injured but is in stable condition in hospital, Vance said.

Canadian troops said farewell to their fallen comrades in a ramp ceremony at the NATO base in Kandahar on Sunday.

Since 2002, 127 Canadian soldiers have been killed serving in the Afghanistan mission. One diplomat and two aid workers have also been killed.

With files from The Canadian Press 

Damnit.......  :rage:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Aug 2009)

News Release
Two Canadian soldiers killed and one injured in an explosive device strike
CEFCOM NR–09.021 - August 2, 2009

OTTAWA– Two Canadian soldiers were killed and one injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near a patrol in the Zhari District. The incident occurred approximately 15 kilometres west of Kandahar City at around 3:20 p.m., Kandahar time, on 1 August, 2009.

Killed in action was Corporal Christian Bobbitt from 5e Régiment du génie de combat serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group based in Valcartier, Quebec. The next of kin for the second soldier killed has been notified; however, they have asked for more time to inform other family members. Until such time, the name of the second soldier will not be released. 

The injured member was evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at the Kandahar Airfield and is in stable condition. The identity of the injured member will not be released. 

Our thoughts and condolences go to the family and friends of our fallen comrades. 

Canadian soldiers and their ANSF partners work together for the greater good of Afghanistan. Security operations sometimes require a heavy price to be paid, but the challenge we face cannot deter us from our ultimate goal and commitment we have toward Afghans. 

-30-

Note to Editors:
A photograph of Corporal Christian Bobbitt is available on the Combat Camera website (search under last name) at: www.combatcamera.ca


----------



## missing1 (2 Aug 2009)

Rest in peace soldiers and our Condolences to the families    
Dave & Nancee Payne


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Aug 2009)

Corporal Christian Bobbitt was killed when an improvised explosive device detonated near a patrol in the Zhari District. The incident occurred approximately 15 kilometres west of Kandahar City at around 3:20 p.m., Kandahar time, on 1 August, 2009.

Corporal Bobbitt was from the 5e Régiment du génie de combat based in Quebec City, Quebec.  Corporal Bobbitt was serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group.   

Joint Task Force Afghanistan (JTF-Afg) is the Canadian Forces (CF) contribution to the international effort in Afghanistan. Its operations focus on working with Afghan authorities to improve security, governance and economic development in Afghanistan. 

JTF-Afg comprises about 2,830 CF members. Most of them serve at Kandahar Airfield or Camp Nathan Smith, the home of the Provincial Reconstruction Team in Kandahar City. Members of JTF-Afg also work at various military headquarters and support bases in southwest Asia, and with civilian organizations in Afghanistan.


Rest easy my Sapper brother.


----------



## Franko (2 Aug 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Dirty Bastards are learning how to get more of us by using a secondary!



Unfortunately, this is not the first instance the Taliban have done this. 

RIP Troops.

Regards


----------



## observor 69 (2 Aug 2009)

Different location but the sentiment is still the same:

In Flanders Fields
In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved, and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.

— Lt.-Col. John McCrae (1872 - 1918)


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Aug 2009)

RIP Soldiers.  

Condolences to their families and friends, and get well soon to the wounded.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Aug 2009)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of two soldiers in Afghanistan.
NR–00.067 - August 2, 2009

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan.

“On behalf of our brave men and women in uniform and the entire defence community, I extend my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of Corporal Christian Bobbitt and another soldier, whose name will be withheld at this time in respect of his family's wishes.

Both men were killed by an improvised explosive devise while on patrol the Zhari District. My thoughts are also with other CF member who was injured in the same explosion.

These soldiers are brave, honourable Canadians who deserve the gratitude and respect of this nation. Their commitment to service demonstrates Canadian values and traditions in the finest sense. This cowardly act will not deter the resolve of Canadians to better the lives of the Afghan people.

Canada is in Afghanistan at the request of the democratically-elected Afghan government and as part of an UN-mandated, NATO-led mission. Our continued objective is attainable, to help Afghans rebuild their country as a stable, democratic and self-sufficient society."

30

Corporal Christian Bobbitt and his comrade are of the 5e Régiment du génie de combat serving as members of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group based in Valcartier, Quebec.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Aug 2009)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan
August 2, 2009


OTTAWA —Words cannot express the pain and sadness we feel upon learning of the death of Corporal Christian Bobbitt from 5e Régiment du génie de combat serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, and another soldier, who’s name is being withheld at this time in order to respect the family’s wishes. Both were killed on patrol when their vehicle hit an improvised explosive device in the Zhari district, 15 km outside Kandahar City. Another of their comrades was gravely wounded.

The thoughts of my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I are with the parents, families, loved ones and friends of these soldiers. This is a devastating blow to all of them, who today are inconsolable. We hope they can take comfort knowing that they are not alone, and that Canadians everywhere are touched and saddened by their loss. Above all, with the greatest respect and consideration, we will never forget the heroic contributions of these brave soldiers.

They gave the very best of themselves and their lives knowing that their efforts would help to improve the lives of thousands of women, men and children whose greatest desire is to live in a peaceful, safe country, where democracy and justice prevail.

Their courage and self-sacrifice honour them.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca 
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## Takeniteasy (2 Aug 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2009)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and hopes for a speedy recovery of the injured.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2009)

Thanks to the Governor General for putting the feelings of my family into words. 

"I can say with confidence that these two brave engineers saved the lives of dozens of innocent people last month alone," ( Brig. Gen. ) Vance said.


----------



## gun runner (2 Aug 2009)

My sincerest sympathies to the family, friends, and comrades of the fallen. Rest in peace. Ubique


----------



## LG_John (2 Aug 2009)

Reposez en paix mes frères  
Respect a la famille et aux amis.

John


----------



## leroi (2 Aug 2009)

Thoughts, prayers and condolences to the families, military family and friends.

Special prayers to the wounded and safe journey home to all.


----------



## BernDawg (3 Aug 2009)

Rest in Peace lads, Rest in peace


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Aug 2009)

More sad news. 

Read it on the Regina Leader Post site. Army has decided to block army.ca on the Defweb.

CPL Bobbit looks so young in his pic.

OWDU


----------



## Shec (3 Aug 2009)

> *For The Fallen*
> With proud thanksgiving, a mother for her children,
> Canada mourns for her dead across the sea.
> Flesh of her flesh they were, spirit of her spirit,
> ...


----------



## manhole (3 Aug 2009)

Rest in peace, lads........Our condolences to the families and friends of the fallen........and a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

UPDATE, the second soilders name has been released.

Second soldier killed in Afghanistan identified
Updated Mon. Aug. 3 2009 9:26 AM ET
CTV.ca News Staff

The Canadian military has identified the second soldier killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan Saturday as Sapper Matthieu Allard. 

Allard, 21, and 23-year-old Cpl. Christian Bobbitt were killed in the Zhari district, west of Kandahar. 

Both were members of the 5th Combat Engineer Regiment and had been serving in Afghanistan since March with the 2e Batallion of the Royal 22e Regiment, also known as the Van Doos, based in Valcartier, Que. 

Allard's name had not been immediately released pending notification of next of kin. 

The two soldiers were killed when their re-supply convoy was hit by two improvised explosive devices. 

The two soldiers had left their vehicle to secure the area after an initial explosion near the town of Senjaray, when a second IED exploded around 3:20 p.m. local time. 

Brig.-Gen Jonathan Vance, commander of Task Force Kandahar, described Allard as a leader with a sense of humour. 

Maj. Yannick Pepin, commander of the 51 Field Engineering squadron, said both soldiers were very close. 

"They were always together," he said following a ramp ceremony at the NATO airbase in Kandahar. 

Pepin described Allard as hard-working and a team leader. 

"If you didn't say stop, he'd always continue working," Pepin said. 

The two soldiers were part of a group of engineers who clear roads of IEDs. The two likely helped defuse half of the roadside bombs found in Kandahar province in July, according to Vance. 

"The roads in Kandahar are heavily travelled by Afghans, and soldiers like Christian and Matthieu work tirelessly under extremely hazardous conditions to try and prevent restrictions to the freedom of movement of Afghans, so that they can begin to live more normal lives," Vance said. 

On the day the two men died, soldiers halted operations at two bomb-making factories and seized a quantity of bomb-making equipment, Vance said. 

Allard is survived by his parents, Rene and Christine. 

The total number of Canadian soldiers killed during the Afghan mission is now at 127. 

With files from The Canadian Pres


----------



## SARgirl (3 Aug 2009)

Always terrible to loose any of our soldiers.  The soldiers and their loved ones are in my prayers.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

Name of second Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan released
CEFCOM NR–09.022 - August 3, 2009

OTTAWA – The identity of the second Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan on August 1, 2009 is as follows:







Sapper Matthieu Allard

Sapper Matthieu Allard from 5e Régiment du génie de combat serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group based in Valcartier, Quebec.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Aug 2009)

My condolences to the families of Cpl Bobbitt and Sapper Allard.



> Sunset Vigil
> 
> The news is spread far and wide
> Another comrade has sadly died
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Aug 2009)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Comrades Return Home
LFCA MA 09-20 - August 3, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrades, Sapper Matthieu Allard and Corporal Christian Bobbitt, will return to Canada on Tuesday, August 4, 2009.  Both men were from the 5e Régiment du génie, a combat engineer Regiment based in Valcartier, Quebec, and were serving with the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group in Afghanistan. 

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Tuesday, Aug 4, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.

What:    At the wishes of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

The two Canadian soldiers were killed, and a further soldier was injured, when an improvised explosive device detonated near a patrol in the Zhari District. The incident occurred approximately 15 kilometres west of Kandahar City at around 3:20 p.m., Kandahar time, on 1 August, 2009. 

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:

Interested media may contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, or at: peebles.m@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811, or on weekends 613-996-2353. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## gaspasser (3 Aug 2009)

T6, 
 :crybaby: nice poem...leaves a lump... :crybaby:
RIP to Both Soldiers.

 :yellow:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Aug 2009)

RIP lads.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Our Fallen Comrades Return Home
> Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
> When:   Tuesday, Aug 4, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.



1700 ETA at Coroner's Building.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Aug 2009)

While sitting in the waiting room at the VW Dealer this afternoon, the TV was on the CBC coverage of the repat at 8 Wing.  There was an older lady, mid-60's, sitting in one of the chairs.  As the 2nd casket came down of the ramp of the aircraft, she looked at me with watery eyes and said "our young boys over there...its so sad.  I can't imagine how their mothers must feel".

Canada does care troops.  RIP


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Aug 2009)

rest in peace soldiers  
you will not be forgotton   
condolences to family,, comrades,, and friends  iper:

                               scoty b


----------

